# Tiger Woods



## rowehessler (Dec 7, 2009)

is a disgrace to golfers everywhere


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha. Wut a nub, cheating on his wife, then being beaten up with a golf club


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 7, 2009)

He's a grown man. Leave him alone. Second of all, you have no idea what happened. It's all speculation right now, except that he committed "transgressions." That could be anything. It's none of your business anyway.


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't see why having an affair has anything to do with his golf!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 7, 2009)

It keeps him energized. Lol


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 7, 2009)

joey said:


> I don't see why having an affair has anything to do with his golf!



I think it was being thrown around like a ragdoll by his wife. He is perpetuating the stereotype that golf is a sissy sport.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 7, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> He's a grown man. Leave him alone. Second of all, you have no idea what happened. It's all speculation right now, except that he committed "transgressions." That could be anything. It's none of your business anyway.



calm down babe


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 7, 2009)

This made me sad  http://www.dump.com/2009/12/03/sad-part-of-recent-tiger-woods-debacle/


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 7, 2009)

I really don't see the point. People are only making a big deal out of this cuz the guy is famous. Just like with the OJ Simpson stuff that happened and the Bill Clinton / Monica stuff. If anyone here was to go out and do the exact same thing, yea we would kinda be in a ton of trouble but nobody would make this big a deal about it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 7, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> I really don't see the point. People are only making a big deal out of this cuz the guy is famous. Just like with the OJ Simpson stuff that happened and the Bill Clinton / Monica stuff. If anyone here was to go out and do the exact same thing, yea we would kinda be in a ton of trouble but nobody would make this big a deal about it.



Possibly killing someone and fooling around with an intern are different things in my book. But other than that, I agree.


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why having an affair has anything to do with his golf!
> ...



I assume you're kidding, but obviously it's a good thing that he didn't try and hit her back. He could have hurt her very severely and I much prefer the Tiger Woods run away response to the Chris Brown response.

Also, on the topic at hand, I am obviously disappointed to hear about Tiger's likely affairs, as I have always been a big fan of his. I love golf and I love that I've been able to witness the entire career of the greatest player ever to play the game. It has been a pleasure. I feel bad for his wife and his children (mostly for the future, and they won't understand it now) and I hope they can all go make to living happy lives. Tiger isn't evil for this, but he certainly was a jerk if these allegations are true. I hope he is truly remorseful and does what he can for the sake of his wife and his children at this point.

That being said, this is all blown up because of his celebrity status, and it's unfortunate for the family, but I guess it's juts going to happen. It comes with being a superstar in this day and age. Nobody hates Arnold Palmer, but those that know their golf history know very well that he was thoroughly rumored to have a girl in every city. It's just a matter of press coverage (not that, of course, this excuses Tiger). I can't wait to see him on the golf course again, though. That will always be a pleasure to watch.


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2009)

What's the difference between an SUV and a golf ball?



Spoiler



Tiger Woods can drive a golf ball 300 yards


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 7, 2009)

He was just going clubbing. Ba dum tish!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL at shelley's joke!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 7, 2009)

T "He says women are like golf, sometimes he likes trying out different courses"
More funny Tiger jokes can be found here

But seriously I don't really think it is our business and it shouldn't affect how we look at him as a golfer. Hey, it doesn't make him worse at golf. But as long as the media is talking people (including me) will be joking.

Edit: Shelly that's a good one, hadn't heard it yet.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 7, 2009)

I think it's distressing, especially because he has children. However, I think it should really be nobody's business besides his and his family's. The only reason we know about it is because we live in a society where we idolize the famous, and feed off of their every move. Naturally, a star having an affair in our world is a "big event" and "big topic".

Speaking honestly though, I don't think it's any of our business. You wouldn't want yourself or your family being openly discussed and criticized if their was an affair happening. I think it's more sad that we perpetuate this behavior by indulging ourselves in celebrity gossip.


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't see why everyone thinks it isn't our business. I mean, you might say it is unfair of us to single Tiger Woods out, but this is a fate brought onto him by _himself_. By saying this what I mean is that he got _himself_ into the celebrity status that he is, he gets mega-bucks off huge sponsors that expect him to represent what he is supposed to represent: a person who is exceptional at golf, _but also someone who is a good role model_.
Therefore it is perfectly fair for people to single him out as an example of what people shouldn't do, that being committing adultery.

EDIT: Just to make sure that no one thinks adultery is a biblical reference, as it is a technical term.


----------



## V-te (Dec 7, 2009)

Dene said:


> I don't see why everyone thinks it isn't our business. I mean, you might say it is unfair of us to single Tiger Woods out, but this is a fate brought onto him by _himself_. By saying this what I mean is that he got _himself_ into the celebrity status that he is, he gets mega-bucks off huge sponsors that expect him to represent what he is supposed to represent: a person who is exceptional at golf, _but also someone who is a good role model_.
> Therefore it is perfectly fair for people to single him out as an example of what people shouldn't do, that being committing adultery.
> 
> EDIT: Just to make sure that no one thinks adultery is a biblical reference, as it is a technical term.



Yes, Even though this is all his fault, He is only human. I can assume that about 50% of adult males have had extramarital affairs, and those things are supposed to be fixed in private. Everyone can easily criticize, but if they were in their positions, I can tell you that they too would be frustrated by the media. Who looks up to Woods anyway? Most kids nowadays worship twilight or hanna montana, or the jonas brothers. (They don't deserve proper punctuation)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2009)

It's sad that our culture cares more about **** like this than about the immense amount of work and time (and skill) Tiger has put into the game. It's not like normal people don't cheat on their spouses from time to time. If our culture really respected skill and talent we'd care more about that than about a "transgression" that really makes him more normal than abnormal. It always annoys me when someone who helped the world or had a lot of talent in something gets remembered for the one stupid mistake they made.

That said, he should know better than to cheat. It's not just his family - it's pretty obvious that anyone who's that well-known is going to develop a huge media circus and lose a lot of respect over something like this. I can understand why normal people cheat, but if you're famous things like this have obvious negative repercussions. Why take the risk?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 7, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> This made me sad  http://www.dump.com/2009/12/03/sad-part-of-recent-tiger-woods-debacle/



Fully agreed. That's depressing.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> I can assume that about 50% of adult males have had extramarital affairs, and those things are supposed to be fixed in private.



Seriously, it's not that difficult to not cheat on your spouse. And why bother stating a number when it's obvious you're just making it up?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > I can assume that about 50% of adult males have had extramarital affairs, and those things are supposed to be fixed in private.
> ...


76% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > I can assume that about 50% of adult males have had extramarital affairs, and those things are supposed to be fixed in private.
> ...



I can *Assume*- to take for granted or without proof; suppose; postulate; posit


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



I can also assume you're pulling numbers out of your ass.


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



I didn't say I wasn't, I never said I had evidence, and that is clearly the reason why I said Assume in the first place.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



73.49% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why everyone thinks it isn't our business. I mean, you might say it is unfair of us to single Tiger Woods out, but this is a fate brought onto him by _himself_. By saying this what I mean is that he got _himself_ into the celebrity status that he is, he gets mega-bucks off huge sponsors that expect him to represent what he is supposed to represent: a person who is exceptional at golf, _but also someone who is a good role model_.
> ...



So what are you saying... that it is ok to go and have sex with multiple other people while in a committed relationship? Bear in mind that you are not only emotionally and verbally committed; you are legally committed. In marriage you make a vow to stay loyal etc. etc. I think it sad that people think affairs aren't a big deal. I personally find the thought of cheating on a partner to be repulsive and completely unforgivable.


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



No, It's never ok. However, I was simply saying that many other people do it as well, and that no one really makes a big deal out of them. Tiger is a very talented golf player, and he will have his mistakes as well. No one is perfect and we are all human. I believe that the media should let him settle whatever problems he has in his life, and I believe that we should all just go along with our lives.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...


Isn't it always the case that the Media overdoes everything?


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Isn't it always the case that the Media overdoes everything?



Just like swine flu!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it always the case that the Media overdoes everything?
> ...


Swine flu is regular flu with a fancy name, so yeah. Remember Britney Spears? You never hear of her now she's sorted herself out a bit more. Tiger Woods is the latest victim, but soon the world will move on.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Bear in mind that you are not only emotionally and verbally committed; you are legally committed. In marriage you make a vow to stay loyal etc. etc. I think it sad that people think affairs aren't a big deal. I personally find the thought of cheating on a partner to be repulsive and completely unforgivable.



A vow is not the same as a contract, and adultery is not a crime. 

Anyway, nobody is saying that having an affair is a good thing, but I for one am tired of hearing about Tiger Woods' personal life on the evening news because IT'S NOBODY'S BUSINESS BUT HIS AND HIS FAMILY'S. Out of an hour-long news broadcast, over fifteen minutes were dedicated to Tiger Woods.


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2009)

V-te said:


> No, It's never ok. However, I was simply saying that many other people do it as well, and that no one really makes a big deal out of them. Tiger is a very talented golf player, and he will have his mistakes as well. No one is perfect and we are all human. I believe that the media should let him settle whatever problems he has in his life, and I believe that we should all just go along with our lives.



Of course the media doesn't make a big deal out of it if some nobody has an affair! Why would anyone care? I'm sure the _families_ and _friends_ of those involved would care _a lot_ though.
Naturally there is a huge media interest in Tiger Woods. As I argued (and no one has yet refuted), it was brought on by himself. Therefore no one can complain about the media attention, least of all himself.
I'm not saying that it isn't annoying for all you guys watching the news and putting up with this issue, but you don't have to watch it...


----------



## V-te (Dec 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > No, It's never ok. However, I was simply saying that many other people do it as well, and that no one really makes a big deal out of them. Tiger is a very talented golf player, and he will have his mistakes as well. No one is perfect and we are all human. I believe that the media should let him settle whatever problems he has in his life, and I believe that we should all just go along with our lives.
> ...



Yes it was all by himself. He can't really blame anyone but himself, you are right in that point. When we turn on the news, we expect information about important issues, not about Woods. Sure, we don't have to watch it, but we would like some information. I believe the media should just let the man do his thing, and just give us our information.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> being beaten up with a golf club





Dave Campbell said:


> being thrown around like a ragdoll by his wife.


Where did you get that from? Can we see that somewhere?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 8, 2009)

For anyone watching the news again, this story just got way out of hand. Who is it in intensive care? Was Tiger in the car the rushed to the hospital? Obviously a ton a speculation will turn into rumors and what not until facts are found out.

(An article link would go here but I only heard it on GMA (USA) so...)


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 8, 2009)

Tiger is a whore


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

i think the worst victim of the media is michael jackson


----------



## LNZ (Dec 8, 2009)

Yesterday, I watched the movie Juno for the first time and it reminded me alot of Jamie Lynn Spears and Bristol Palin. 

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/socie...-are-not-beacons-of-virtue-20091208-khh5.html


----------



## Rama (Dec 8, 2009)

Hugh Hefner the man, Tiger Woods a whore.
America: What a country!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i think the worst victim of the media is michael jackson



What do you mean by "victim"? They freaking worshipped him.


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2009)

Edmund said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i think the worst victim of the media is michael jackson
> ...



>.>

Ya, after he died.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 8, 2009)

Escher said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I wouldn't say "worse victim" if they repented basically (by their posthumous worship of him). And I'd say he deserves zero praise. If your creepy enough to be rumored as a child molester you deserve zero worship and I'd say he probably did do it he's just famous so he wasn't "guilty".


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > being beaten up with a golf club
> ...



++ That would make some entertaining television


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2009)

msemtd said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get that from? Can we see that somewhere?
> ...


To clarify: I didn't ask because I want to see it but because I doubt it happened.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 9, 2009)

i cant believe Rowe was the one to start this...
-1


----------



## Edmund (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome back to Tiger Woods' affair.
He's stepping up to his 7th hole right now.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 9, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Let's not get into that again...

YEAH I KNOW THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Dec 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> What's the difference between an SUV and a golf ball?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=121105266


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 9, 2009)

Did anyone see the excellent SNL version of these incidents?


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> i cant believe Rowe was the one to start this...
> -1



-1 Rowe, or Tiger? I don't see how it could be Rowe, so it must be -1 Tiger?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Be assured that I didn't think that of you Stefan 

Also to clarify: I probably wouldn't enjoy watching such a thing! There is a lot of comedy in the suggestion of such grotesque media, which doesn't seem that far from the truth these days. As you might imagine I'm a fan of The Day Today, Brass Eye, The Onion, etc.


----------

